# Pictures of my Betta Family



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Enjoy these pictures and if anyone has any comments about them, ie their breeds etc, please feel free to post. I don't know if i can call them HM's.....coz they don't look like any of the HM's i've seen about. also the one named Xeke is the one I just spawned, I originally bought him as a female, turned out to be a male obviously, he was an excellent dad too.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I couldn't attatch this pic to the other post. This one is of the recent Father. 

I have 2 others aswel another female and male but neither of them would stay still long enough to take a picture.


----------



## MegTheFish (Jan 19, 2005)

The betta in the 2nd pic looks really ill...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all Betta Splendens and look to be Veil Tails.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

The one in the seconf pic isn't ill, he was sleeping. They don't always have their tails flared all the time you know. I'm a little worried about the one in the last pic at the moment, since I took him away from his fry he seems to be depressed, won't even flare at his neighbours and all his colour seems to have drained outta him. He didn't even eat for the first 2 days after I removed him, just looked like he was trying to get through his tank back to the fry. I tried putting his tank next to the fry but that seemed to adjitate him more. I've put some betta fix in with him and changed his water so i know they aren't the problem. Maybe he just needs a little while to get over losing his fry?


----------



## MegTheFish (Jan 19, 2005)

Still, his fins shouldn't be clamped like that.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the concern, but really he's fine. i've kept an eye on him since that comment was made and he's not showing any signs of illness or disease. He's sat next to one of my other betta's and he has a ball flaring at him. All is well with my little betta family.


----------

